# E' tornata!!



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

la miss è tornata alla carica!!

stamattina ho aperto outlook e mi sono trovato una sua mail quasi struggente......poverina.....ma non è che si è invaghita di me?

non le ho (ancora) fatto niente io....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





datemi un consiglio: le rispondo o non le rispondo?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Non mi pronuncio prima del secondo caffè. Ed esigo di leggere la mail (sai com'è la mia vita è così monotona...!)


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la miss è tornata alla carica!!
> 
> stamattina ho aperto outlook e mi sono trovato una sua mail quasi struggente......poverina.....ma non è che si è invaghita di me?
> *
> ...



Figurati dopo  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Fai tu!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non mi pronuncio prima del secondo caffè. Ed esigo di leggere la mail (sai com'è la mia vita è così monotona...!)


 
vabbè, dimmi quando ti sei bevuta il secondo caffè che faccio un copia-incolla!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non mi pronuncio prima del secondo caffè. Ed esigo di leggere la mail (sai com'è la mia vita è così monotona...!)


non mi sembra molto corretto che si postino mail di persone che non ne sono al corrente.
Lo trovo anzi veramente indelicato!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sembra molto corretto che si postino mail di persone che non ne sono al corrente.
> Lo trovo anzi veramente indelicato!!!


 
hai ragione, gioia. Farò un riassuntino....


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la miss è tornata alla carica!!
> 
> stamattina ho aperto outlook e mi sono trovato una sua mail quasi struggente......poverina.....ma non è che si è invaghita di me?
> 
> ...


 
solo se è pisellabile.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> solo se è pisellabile.


 
E molto di più. Dal punto di vista strettamente fisico, è attraente da morire, una patonza favolosa.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sembra molto corretto che si postino mail di persone che non ne sono al corrente.
> Lo trovo anzi veramente indelicato!!!


 
la mia ironia stavolta è andata perduta....lo dicevo proprio in quel senso!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E molto di più. Dal punto di vista strettamente fisico, è attraente da morire, una patonza favolosa.


 
Non siamo patonze e ne andiamo fiere!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia ironia stavolta è andata perduta....lo dicevo proprio in quel senso!





Verena67 ha detto:


> Non siamo patonze e ne andiamo fiere!!!


 
vere, ma che c'entra? mi sà che oltre all'ironìa è andato perso molto altro....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E molto di più. Dal punto di vista strettamente fisico, è attraente da morire, una patonza favolosa.


scusa, più di pisellabile c'è solo patonza favolosa??
mamma mia che tristessa!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Irry, triste, veramente.

E sa di presa in giro nei nostri confronti.

Non ti lagnavi poche settimane fa del rapporto con tua moglie?! Adesso è tutto ok perché la patonza ti scrive sulla mail aziendale?!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Irry, triste, veramente.
> 
> E sa di presa in giro nei nostri confronti.
> 
> Non ti lagnavi poche settimane fa del rapporto con tua moglie?! Adesso è tutto ok perché la patonza ti scrive sulla mail aziendale?!


 
ma tu non puoi vedere sempre delle prese in giro!

la miss è tornata alla carica, desideravo solo parlarne con voi. Tutto quì.

Ciò non toglie che i miei problemi possano essere in via di risoluzione o meno, semplicemente mi sembrava bello ( e forse utile per me ) dirvi che la signorina è tornata alla carica.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, più di pisellabile c'è solo patonza favolosa??
> mamma mia che tristessa!!


tipica osservazione nazional-femminista rivolta ad un linguaggio in uso nella popolazione maschile.

ma che c'entra.....????!!!!!


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E molto di più. Dal punto di vista strettamente fisico, è attraente da morire, una patonza favolosa.


e allora che aspetti?
io parto sempre da questo concetto: s euna persona mi cerca e mi vuole mi merita. punto. cosa continui ad aspettare lo sai solo tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tipica osservazione nazional-femminista rivolta ad un linguaggio in uso nella popolazione maschile.
> 
> ma che c'entra.....????!!!!!


vedi, c'entra eccome. Stai parlando con delle donne e uomini adulti, non con ragazzini al bar dello sport..
Non puoi prescinderne.
E non puoi definire una donna "patonza favolosa" dopo esserti  confidato  e aver detto di soffrire per un'altra donna.
Insomma a me da fastidio poi fai un po' come vuoi.
Concordo con vere: mi sa un po' di presa in giro.Se vuoi essere preso sul serio sii serio!
E sì che oramai un po' dovresti conoscerci!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi, c'entra eccome. Stai parlando con delle donne e uomini adulti, non con ragazzini al bar dello sport..
> Non puoi prescinderne.
> E non puoi definire una donna "patonza favolosa" dopo esserti  confidato  e aver detto di soffrire per un'altra donna.
> Insomma a me da fastidio poi fai un po' come vuoi.
> ...


Ed e' solo lunedi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  figurati fino a venerdi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi, c'entra eccome. Stai parlando con delle donne e uomini adulti, non con ragazzini al bar dello sport..
> Non puoi prescinderne.
> E non puoi definire una donna "patonza favolosa" dopo esserti confidato e aver detto di soffrire per un'altra donna.
> Insomma a me da fastidio poi fai un po' come vuoi.
> ...


 
mamma mia!

ma cosa avete mangiato domenica? pane e serpente?

cosa c'entra la serietà? se fossi stato veramente irresponsabile, la miss si sarebbe già trovata contro un muro. Se mi sono tirato indietro l'ho fatto solo per salvare il mio matrimonio, altro che mancanza di serietà.

Non vedo perchè il condividere con voi una mail di una donna che mi corteggia ( e che è stata la causa del mio malessere ) sia sintomo di mancanza di serietà.

Ho scritto tanto per parlarne, ma se vi dà così fastidio...non lo farò più.

fine.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mamma mia!
> 
> ma cosa avete mangiato domenica? pane e serpente?
> 
> ...


bho..evidentemente non ci si capisce proprio.
Proviamo col cirillico?
non è che se tu scrivi qualcosa bisogna dirti che hai ragione e basta.
Ti ripeto per la ventesima volta che la mancanza di serietà la manifesti parlando prima in un modo dei tuoi problemi e delle tue angosce e poi scadendo in commenti un po' triviali come questo.
Io credo che se uno ha un problema e lo espone ad altri per consigli, cerca di risolverlo prima di passare ad altro.
Ma possibile che io stia esagerando...forse è solo per dirti che credo che prima di crearti altri problemi sarebbe il caso risolvessi i precedenti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho..evidentemente non ci si capisce proprio.
> Proviamo col cirillico?
> non è che se tu scrivi qualcosa bisogna dirti che hai ragione e basta.
> Ti ripeto per la ventesima volta che la mancanza di serietà la manifesti parlando prima in un modo dei tuoi problemi e delle tue angosce e poi scadendo in commenti un po' triviali come questo.
> ...


asu, te lo dico col cuore in mano, da amico: riprenditi.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> asu, te lo dico col cuore in mano, da amico: riprenditi.


vabbè, onestamente mi hai proprio rotto. Non hai la più vaga idea di cosa voglia dire confrontarsi.
Trovo che stare a risponderti su questioni serie equivalga esclusivamente a perdere tempo.
Quindi ti saluto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, onestamente mi hai proprio rotto. Non hai la più vaga idea di cosa voglia dire confrontarsi.
> Trovo che stare a risponderti su questioni serie equivalga esclusivamente a perdere tempo.
> Quindi ti saluto


 
ciaoooo!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

allora, visto che si svaccano sempre i post altrui o peggio ancora non si fà un minimo di sforzo per capire ( nella fattispece il pisellabile ed il patonza mi sono stati serviti su di un piatto d'argento da tatina dopo che ne abbiamo riso e scherzato abbondantemente venerdi, troooooppo difficile capirlo! ) che il mio 3d è tutto tranne che poco serio, procediamo con una esemplificazione passo passo per chi è duro di comprendonio.

Punto di base: io non ho più cercato la miss da tre settimane.

punto uno: la miss mi torna a cercare

punto due: non ho ben chiare le idee su me stesso, quindi mi sono tirato indietro. per la serie, nel dubbio fermati.

punto tre: ho chiesto a voi se era il caso di risponderle o meno, giusto per sentire dei consigli spassionati.

punto quattro: si possono avere dei pareri semplici e disimpegnati senza essere sempre ingiustamente accusato di chissà cosa? riuscite ad uscire dal vostro baco di donne tarpate dalla vostra esasperata femminilità o cosa?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> * riuscite ad uscire dal vostro baco di donne tarpate dalla vostra esasperata femminilità* o cosa?


ecco...con questo finale una ora è più bendisposta


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco...con questo finale una ora è più bendisposta


 
brugola, onestamente: o si tiene presente che ci si può anche scherzare, o non è possibile leggere sempre di commenti così ostici.

Io uno sforzo per capire l'oscura sfera femminile lo posso anche fare, ma il contrario....mai!


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco...con questo finale una ora è più bendisposta


a fare che?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a fare che?


a mandarmi a quel paese.
E' sport nazionale, sul forum.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> brugola, onestamente: o si tiene presente che ci si può anche scherzare, o non è possibile leggere sempre di commenti così ostici.
> 
> Io uno sforzo per capire l'oscura sfera femminile lo posso anche fare, ma il contrario....mai!


ma scusa, se scrivi delle belinate perchè uno non deve fartele notare?
che minchia vuol dire *riuscite ad uscire dal vostro baco di donne tarpate dalla vostra esasperata femminilità* ?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a mandarmi a quel paese.
> E' sport nazionale, sul forum.


veramente chiedevo a Brugola


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho..evidentemente non ci si capisce proprio.
> *Proviamo col cirillico?*


Вы нарушили безответственно ящики!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, se scrivi delle belinate perchè uno non deve fartele notare?
> che minchia vuol dire *riuscite ad uscire dal vostro baco di donne tarpate dalla vostra esasperata femminilità* ?


vuol dire!!!!

perchè mi avete detto che sono poco serio e che il mio 3d sà di presa in giro? questa non è una belinata?

bene, allora rispondo a modo mio, offensivo tanto quanto chi insiste nel comportarsi da adolescente nei miei confronti.

Nello specifico la cosa non era rivolta a te, mi pare superfluo specificarlo.

ora dimmi brugola: tu al posto mio risponderesti o lasceresti cadere nel vuoto per l'ennesima volta?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vuol dire!!!!
> 
> perchè mi avete detto che sono poco serio e che il mio 3d sà di presa in giro? questa non è una belinata?
> 
> ...


se ti riferisci alla mail della miss no.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ti riferisci alla mail della miss no.


 
grazie!

finalmente......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> Вы нарушили безответственно ящики!


 
traduci....o comincio a scrivere in brianzolo stretto !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E molto di più. Dal punto di vista strettamente fisico, è attraente da morire, una patonza favolosa.


 ti comunico che la patonza è la f.i.g.a. di una str.onza, come da definizioneaccolta sul forum qualche giorno fa....fa' un po' te


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma tu non puoi vedere sempre delle prese in giro!
> 
> la miss è tornata alla carica, desideravo solo parlarne con voi. Tutto quì.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che i miei problemi possano essere in via di risoluzione o meno, semplicemente mi sembrava bello ( e forse utile per me ) dirvi che la signorina è tornata alla carica.


 è certamente bello, lusinghiero ed entusiasmante per il tuo ego di maschio. Visto che sei solito andare avanti con i ragionamenti e le possibili evoluzioni delle tue azioni, la mia domanda è questa: la signorina è bella, molto bella, a detta tua, e ti lusinga. Posto che di lasciare la tua metà non se ne parla proprio (almeno così mi sembra di aver capito), sei uomo capace di sesso per sesso per gratificare ego e testicoli?
a kiss e...buon lunedì


----------



## Old geisha (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non mi pronuncio prima del secondo caffè. Ed esigo di leggere la mail (sai com'è la mia vita è così monotona...!)


mi hai levato le parole dai polpastrelli .........


----------



## Old geisha (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è certamente bello, lusinghiero ed entusiasmante per il tuo ego di maschio. Visto che sei solito andare avanti con i ragionamenti e le possibili evoluzioni delle tue azioni, la mia domanda è questa: la signorina è bella, molto bella, a detta tua, e ti lusinga. Posto che di lasciare la tua metà non se ne parla proprio (almeno così mi sembra di aver capito), sei uomo capace di sesso per sesso per gratificare ego e testicoli?
> a kiss e...buon lunedì


donna donna donna ..........


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> donna donna donna ..........


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Secondo me si sta montando "un caso" dal nulla.

Irresponsabile ha posto una semplicissima domanda e ha risposto a una ironica provocazione (pisellabile) con uguale gergo (patonza).

Concatenare le due mi sembra un pò forzato...se la definizione può aver infastidito, non solo a lui andava mosso un appunto, non credete? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E far derivare da ciò che non voglia affrontare seriamente il discorso...beh è esagerato, così come concatenare un'eventuale risposta a QUESTO SPECIFICO QUESITO solo dopo aver avuto ragguagli sul resto (come va con sua moglie mi pare l'abbia detto nei giorni scorsi, che si sta risolvendo intendo e quindi poco spazio alla miss)

Nel merito risponderei, ma solo per dirle che ti spiace ma in questo momento l'unica tua disponibilità è verso tua moglie (se ho intuito bene il contenuto e la richiesta della miss)...e che se sei stato da lei frainteso, te ne dispiaci.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ovvio che questo significa probabilmente metterci una pietra sopra DEFINITIVAMENTE!


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a mandarmi a quel paese.
> E' sport nazionale, sul forum.


Irry, rinuncia, non c'è storia.
La parola "autoironia" non è contemplata nel vocabolario femminile, per cui quando un maschietto ne fa uso, quelle pensano bene di offendersene, partendo come sempre dal presupposto che qualsiasi cosa accada al mondo sia fatto per far dispetto a loro.
La storia dell'umanità è scritta in questo modo. Non fare il Don Chisciotte 

	
	
		
		
	


	













No, non rispondere, tieni gli ormoni legati ad una grossa catena ed in un bel recinto elettrificato...... sempre che tu voglia davvero rimettere insieme il matrimonio, altrimenti attacca la patonza o topa che dir si voglia al muro, ma prima decidi cosa fare dall'altra parte.


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me si sta montando "un caso" dal nulla.
> 
> Irresponsabile ha posto una semplicissima domanda e ha risposto a una ironica provocazione (pisellabile) con uguale gergo (patonza).
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Sinceramente, da donna, non mi ritengo offesa dall'utilizzo dei termini fatti da Irresponsabile.
Anche perchè non ho notato un tono offensivo nelle sue parole.
Ha mancato, al massimo, di tatto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me si sta montando "un caso" dal nulla.
> 
> Irresponsabile ha posto una semplicissima domanda e ha risposto a una ironica provocazione (pisellabile) con uguale gergo (patonza).
> 
> ...





Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Sinceramente, da donna, non mi ritengo offesa dall'utilizzo dei termini fatti da Irresponsabile.
> Anche perchè non ho notato un tono offensivo nelle sue parole.
> Ha mancato, al massimo, di tatto...





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Irry, rinuncia, non c'è storia.
> La parola "autoironia" non è contemplata nel vocabolario femminile, per cui quando un maschietto ne fa uso, quelle pensano bene di offendersene, partendo come sempre dal presupposto che qualsiasi cosa accada al mondo sia fatto per far dispetto a loro.
> La storia dell'umanità è scritta in questo modo. Non fare il Don Chisciotte
> 
> ...


 
grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma tu non puoi vedere sempre delle prese in giro!
> 
> la miss è tornata alla carica, desideravo solo parlarne con voi. Tutto quì.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che i miei problemi possano essere in via di risoluzione o meno, semplicemente mi sembrava bello ( e forse utile per me ) dirvi che la signorina è tornata alla carica.


 
Irry ti leggo ora.
Il fatto è che qui noi siamo stati piu' volte presi in giro, da persone che prima dicevano A, e poi B, e quindi C.

Dunque siamo un po' sul chi va là.

Lasciando perdere le patonze di dubbio gusto, ma vabbé, io francamente sono un po' perplessa sulla tua raison d'etre qui.

Se ci dici: il mio matrimonio va meglio, grazie, allora ti becchi quel che penso ( o pensano altri) sul cercare patonze aziendali!!!

Non sei un bambino e il giochetto del "Fammi vedere la tua mail che ti faccio vedere la mia" penso tu lo conosca bene! Quindi, ok, gratificazione narcisistica perché lei ti ha scritto, e poi?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> punto quattro: si possono avere dei pareri semplici e disimpegnati senza essere sempre ingiustamente accusato di chissà cosa? riuscite ad uscire dal* vostro baco di donne tarpate dalla vostra esasperata femminilità o cosa*?


Lo fanno in coccodrillo?!??!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Irry ti leggo ora.
> Il fatto è che qui noi siamo stati piu' volte presi in giro, da persone che prima dicevano A, e poi B, e quindi C.
> 
> Dunque siamo un po' sul chi va là.
> ...


sul chi va là? va là va là!!!!  ( battuta storica attribuita ad aldo giovanni e giacomo )

Non capisco: mi sono volutamente cementato in una situazione di stasi, probabilmente per paura di commettere dei grossi errori.

Ho solo chiesto cosa avreste fatto voi, se rispondere o meno....cosa c'entra il giochetto del "Fammi vedere la tua mail che ti faccio vedere la mia", che giochetto è?

e ddddaiiiii......


----------



## La Lupa (10 Novembre 2008)

Salve.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza riprodurla, non potresti dirci il contenuto della mail?


ps: patonza non è la contrazione di patata stronza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è uno dei tanto nomi della... insomma, di quella lì.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Ehm Lupe'...lo sapevamo!

Il giochino è il solito di sempre. O ci stai, all'innuendo sessuale, e allora le rispondi, oppure no.

Tutto qui. Non è che hai un  granché di altre alternative.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sul chi va là? va là va là!!!! ( battuta storica attribuita ad aldo giovanni e giacomo )
> 
> *Non capisco: mi sono volutamente cementato in una situazione di stasi, probabilmente per paura di commettere dei grossi errori.*
> 
> ...


 
come già ti dissi, dicesi "massimizzare gli investimenti".
Funzionerà in banca (e ancora), ma non nella vita. Stai attento!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> come già ti dissi, dicesi "massimizzare gli investimenti".
> Funzionerà in banca (e ancora), ma non nella vita. Stai attento!


e quì ti sbagli.

non è massimizzazione degli investimeti ma riduzione del rischio d'impresa.
E c'è una bella differenza.....


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se fossi stato veramente irresponsabile, la miss si sarebbe già trovata contro un muro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


ridi ridi....


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ridi ridi....


Irri non mi ricordo più, la miss è single?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Irri non mi ricordo più, la miss è single?


si.


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si.


Lo so che nei posti di lavoro queste cose succedono spesso ma io sono sempre stata diffidente... non si sa mai dove vanno a finire queste storie. Io starei attento, molto. Sai queste donne vendicative che poi... mica tutte sono all'altezza di M. di Kid eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps a maggior ragione se non è legata.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo so che nei posti di lavoro queste cose succedono spesso ma io sono sempre stata diffidente... non si sa mai dove vanno a finire queste storie. Io starei attento, molto. Sai queste donne vendicative che poi... mica tutte sono all'altezza di M. di Kid eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ridi ridi....


 
l'unico che con me ci ha provato si è beccato una sberla. E non per scena.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'unico che con me ci ha provato si è beccato una sberla. E non per scena.


cosa intendi tu per "mettere una donna contro un muro"?

da come hai risposto mi sà che intendiamo due cose diverse......


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*irresponsabile*

Perché non la prendi con filosofia... ma davvero non riesci a credere che ci siano donne che vogliono il sesso per il sesso e che infilano uomini come le collane?
Credo davvero che questa sia la montatura di un caso che "caso" non é!  Ergo come quella ne trovi dovunque, sempre che non risponsda casualmente ai tuoi canoni canoviani e sia il massimo possibile dal tuo punto di vista estetico assoluto.. ma anche in questo caso, cambia la raltà dell'occasione in sé? (e sappi che ho cercato di ridurre al massimo espressioni triviali).
Consiglio affettuoso... lascia perdere, più per te che per rispetto altrui.
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perché non la prendi con filosofia... ma davvero non riesci a credere che ci siano donne che vogliono il sesso per il sesso e che infilano uomini come le collane?
> Credo davvero che questa sia la montatura di un caso che "caso" non é! Ergo come quella ne trovi dovunque, sempre che non risponsda casualmente ai tuoi canoni canoviani e sia il massimo possibile dal tuo punto di vista estetico assoluto.. ma anche in questo caso, cambia la raltà dell'occasione in sé? (e sappi che ho cercato di ridurre al massimo espressioni triviali).
> Consiglio affettuoso... lascia perdere, più per te che per rispetto altrui.
> Bruja


mi piace questa tua visione delle cose.
anche se noncredo che ci siano donne che vogliono il sesso per il sesso e che infilano uomini come le collane.

questo non lo credo proprio.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Irresponsabile*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi piace questa tua visione delle cose.
> anche se noncredo che ci siano donne che vogliono il sesso per il sesso e che infilano uomini come le collane.
> 
> questo non lo credo proprio.


Fidati ne ho conosciute... non ho detto che siano tantissime, ma ci sono, e spesso il sesso per il sesso é la dicitura di altre didascalie psicologiche, non é lo scopare in sé ma la necessità di conferme che passano anche attraverso il sesso. E non tralasciare il gusto innato di certe donne di "scippare" l'attenzione dell'uomo ad altre; ho un'amica al vetriolo che sostiene sia una soddisfazione psicomotoria, passa per la testa ed arriva al movimento orizzontale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fidati ne ho conosciute... non ho detto che siano tantissime, ma ci sono, e spesso il sesso per il sesso é la dicitura di altre didascalie psicologiche, non é lo scopare in sé ma la necessità di conferme che passano anche attraverso il sesso. E non tralasciare il gusto innato di certe donne di "scippare" l'attenzione dell'uomo ad altre; *ho un'amica al vetriolo che sostiene sia una soddisfazione psicomotoria, passa per la testa ed arriva al movimento orizzontale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simpatica la tua amica


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fidati ne ho conosciute... non ho detto che siano tantissime, ma ci sono, e spesso il sesso per il sesso é la dicitura di altre didascalie psicologiche, non é lo scopare in sé ma la necessità di conferme che passano anche attraverso il sesso. E non tralasciare il gusto innato di certe donne di "scippare" l'attenzione dell'uomo ad altre; ho un'amica al vetriolo che sostiene sia una soddisfazione psicomotoria, passa per la testa ed arriva al movimento orizzontale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pensavo fosse una prerogativa adolescenziale.
caxxo, sono un uomo sposato, io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non si fà! NO!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*ecco...*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> pensavo fosse una prerogativa adolescenziale.
> caxxo, sono un uomo sposato, io!
> 
> 
> ...


.... appunto TU sei un uomo sposato... mica lei, perché deve porsi il problema, basti tu?
Quanto all'adolescenziale... ormai é un periodo talmente allungabile ed interpretabile che in certi uomini diventa sindrome di Peter Pan e in certe donne una specie di "multiproprietà sentimentale temporanea"!  
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... appunto TU sei un uomo sposato... mica lei, perché deve porsi il problema, basti tu?
> Quanto all'adolescenziale... ormai é un periodo talmente allungabile ed interpretabile che in certi uomini diventa sindrome di Peter Pan e *in certe donne una specie di "multiproprietà sentimentale temporanea"!*
> Bruja


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la miss è tornata alla carica!!
> 
> stamattina ho aperto outlook e mi sono trovato una sua mail quasi struggente......poverina.....ma non è che si è invaghita di me?
> 
> ...


il trucco più vecchio del planeta!

se non le vuoi, ti corrono dietro!

tu non rispondere proprio!

sentimi!!!

hai capito!????


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> il trucco più vecchio del planeta!
> 
> se non le vuoi, ti corrono dietro!
> 
> ...


infatti non ho risposto.
E temo che correrà molto......


----------



## Grande82 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la miss è tornata alla carica!!
> 
> stamattina ho aperto outlook e mi sono trovato una sua mail quasi struggente......poverina.....ma non è che si è invaghita di me?
> 
> ...


 Noto con (dis)piacere che della miss ci parli spesso e della mogliettina... poco.
Credo che dovresti concentrarti su altre questioni e situazioni. 
E credo che siccome sarò pure una psicologa della domenica ma non rispondo ai quiz televisivi, mi offende un pò essere interpellata solo per il 'sondaggio del lunedì' ovvero " le rispondo oppure no?"
Che vuoi? L'avvallo? Fai un pò come ti pare! A me la storia a puntate rompe. Mi piace poter consigliare e ascoltare chi DAVVERO ha bisogno di parlare e capire e sfogarsi.... o cazzeggiare, se proprio!! 
Se vuoi parlare dei tuoi veri problemi familiari, siam qui. Se no, per quanto mi concerne, buono scambio di mail con la miss e a presto!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> infatti non ho risposto.
> E temo che correrà molto......


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cosa intendi tu per "mettere una donna contro un muro"?
> 
> da come hai risposto mi sà che intendiamo due cose diverse......


Illuminami.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Illuminami.


no.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Staro' al buio allora!
Buona giornata!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Staro' al buio allora!
> Buona giornata!


 
anche a te.


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> cosa intendi tu per "mettere una donna contro un muro"?
> 
> da come hai risposto mi sà che intendiamo due cose diverse......


Mi sa anche a me...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sa anche a me...


si, ma a lei non lo spiego. A te non serve perchè a quanto leggo, già sai cosa intendo io....


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, ma a lei non lo spiego. A te non serve perchè a quanto leggo, già sai cosa intendo io....




















   esattamente


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> esattamente


 
yeaaah!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Noi lo si fa solo al buio e con la camicia con il buco! "No lo fo' per piacer mio ma per l'amor di Iddio"!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Noi lo si fa solo al buio e con la camicia con il buco! "No lo fo' per piacer mio ma per l'amor di Iddio"!!!


Come il Gattopardo, eh?
"Sette figli ci feci, e manco l'ombelico je vidi mai!"


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Eppure il principe di Salina aveva il suo perché!! (e la Principessa era ben contenta, molto piu' di certe donne stivalate e scosciate che vagano il globo oggidì!)


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eppure il principe di Salina aveva il suo perché!! (e la Principessa era ben contenta, molto piu' di certe donne stivalate e scosciate che vagano il globo oggidì!)


Vero!
Però a me spaventerebbero i sette figli!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*Ranatan*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Vero!
> Però a me spaventerebbero i sette figli!!


All'epoca erano normali, e lo erano fino ai nostri nonni.... o bisnonni.
Considera che oltre ad una contraccezione inesoistente e proibita, xc'era un tale tasso di mortalità infantile che non erano molti quelli che restavano per continuare la casata.
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

Ma il riassuntino della e-mail??????


----------

